
Ask HN: Education-focused start-ups? - abbasmehdi
Who are they and what are they doing? Especially those focused on K-12.<p>Thank you!
======
jonnycat
There are a lot of interesting companies in the space now. A couple that come
to mind are <http://www.betterlesson.org/>, in Boston, who are building a way
for teachers to share lesson plans and other resources; and
<http://www.learnboost.com>, in SF, which is building an online gradebook and
other tools for classroom management.

~~~
abbasmehdi
LearnBoost is nutty! (good nutty)

------
gry
I'm working on <http://www.sophia.org/>. We went out of private beta in March.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Very nice!

------
fractallyte
Teacher collaboration is one of the next 'big things' in schools. Our freshly-
launched application enables teachers to partner with one another, wherever
they are in the world. It's carefully designed for teachers: simple, no-
nonsense; and no management approval is necessary.

<http://muuua.com>

------
v2rev1
I'm working on <http://membean.com> and our K-12 focus is at
<http://membean.com/educator> (We'll be in a few schools starting September)

------
redwing
I'm a teacher working on <http://edplans.com>, support for K12 teachers. Two
private beta users (education orgs) now...instant sign-on for teachers later
this summer.

------
ig1
There are a couple of YC like programs that focus specifically on education
startups, Imagine K12 which has the backing of YC and Startl in New York.

~~~
streeter
Imagine K12 has 10 companies in the current cohort:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/16/education-incubator-
imagine...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/16/education-incubator-
imagine-k12-picks-ten-startups-for-its-first-class/)

------
limedaring
Not quite a traditional education startup (focuses on online education):
<http://remilon.com>.

------
krallja
<http://www.khanacademy.org> is delivering an education to anyone anywhere.

~~~
HoyaSaxa
The Khan Academy is truly an amazing startup. However, I think it is important
to note that it is actually a 501(c)3 nonprofit. I'm sure Sal Khan has been
approached by many VC's, but thankfully he has not gone for turning the
concept into a for profit company. The technology, especially the "coach"
dashboard, is very impressive and is already being used by teachers in
classrooms around the classroom and country.

------
iworkforthem
I like <http://www.playmoolah.com/> quite a fair bit.

------
dazmax
I've been hearing about <http://www.coursekit.com>

